
Show HN: Electronics Hobbyists – Feedback on Search Startup - buyparts
https://www.buyparts.io/
======
adruinooob
I tried to reply to this on eda board but not enough privileges so I'll do it
here.

It's similar to Octopart but with free typing for filtering which is great.
Thumbs up for the interface. Thumbs up for content. The interesting bit is
that Octopart integrates the availability and pricing buy you dont. It is more
like a pure part selection which connects to 3rd part sites for the inventory.
Overall I would say for data it looks like the best site out there.
Comprehensive. Hands down the winner. Parametric fields and one click files
are just perfect. For ordering I would say it's a pain in the behind. No one,
and I mean no one can order their parts list by searching separately for each
part. You really need to rethink that

------
matt_the_bass
Sorry. I found this a little difficult to use. I searched for a few terms and
had results that seemed to be in a wide range of categories. Take a look a
digikeys search results as an example of results categorization.

Also, I found the pictures on the front page to be without rhyme or reason.
One example: Why separate icons for different color leds but not for different
types of capacitors? Why aren’t similar items grouped together. Try taking a
look at McMaster-Carr’s website for a GREAT example of visual product
selection.

~~~
buyparts
Thanks Matt, appreciate note on the homepage images. they are just for search
engines to pickup content. Sites not really geared for browsing like McMaster
but more focused on searching and faceting using the input boxes in the table
headers. So it's really for users who have specific paramaters they're looking
for.

It is early so all this feedback is good. Seems to have the marmite effect at
the moment. Some users loving it. Some users not.

A few people have said that a key feature of faceting by inputting paramaters
is not clear enough and needs some guidance for the user. May revise that a
bit.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Good luck. Great idea to solicit feedback early

------
fundamental
At first glance it seems like a more visually friendly version of a
digikey/jameco style parts interface. In order to be comparable however you
need to have more categories of information per part to help sort them. That
might go against the design feel, but from a normal workflow on
digikey/jameco, I'm personally very used to finding the general category and
iteratively adding more constraints until a few parts are left.

------
bassist455
Good. The narrowing with inputs is neat. Needs bom upload.

PROS: Spam free Very Fast Lots of data Works on mobile Effective with params

CONS: Only 150 results each search Sites whois private bom

------
eatenbyagrue
Check out Octopart for an example of this concept done right. To
differentiate, need to work on discoverability/browseability. When I click on
connectors, viewing a list of the first 150 of 490K items is not useful in any
way.

~~~
boardguy
I think it’s just personal preference. For me it has several wins over
octopart and I got the input filtering which is really cool. Really neat man.
Shame it’s all single search at a time.

~~~
buyparts
thanks boardguy. multisearch is something we may look at in the near future.

------
klexin1
Excellent. Direct comprehensive information with no hassle. So curious whos
backing the platform?

------
buyparts
Early demo but any thoughts on this? good or bad. All suggestions appreciated.

------
knarf180
It runs super fast on mobile. The UI feels a bit lacking and unfinished.

Keep up the good work

------
tynecomputers
I sent this link to some of our colleagues at Altadox. They have been using it
all day so its good.

150 results is too small. better than element14, digikey

